# HELP Audio feedback with UFO202



## tralfaz (Feb 1, 2014)

I got REW up and running on my Acer mini net book with behringer UFO202 interface and radio shack spl meter. Calibration went OK. Cannot get rid of audio feedback. Mic audio is being added to test tone. Can't raise volume to calibrate meter. Could not find any answers in any of the threads or general internet search. Anyone have an answer? Operating system is xp. (Also the feedback loop is active regardless of whether or or not REW is running. )


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would also try to post up here.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

tralfaz said:


> Cannot get rid of audio feedback. Mic audio is being added to test tone.


What that is is a monitoring function. Unless there’s a way to turn it off, you won’t be able to use this sound card with REW.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure the input from the UFO202 is muted in the XP playback volume controls, there is some info on the volume control settings in the help files here.


----------

